# SLI Balken



## cmetty (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,

bin neu hier ! Hab mir ne zweite Grafigkarte (8600 gts) eingebaut . Wenn ich jetzt Spiele , hab ich nen grünen Balken . Wie bekomm ich den weg ohne SLI zudeaktivieren ? Ich hab die Such- Funktion genutzt aber keine Antwort gefunden. Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir helfen würdet .

Dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Maik (1. Juli 2007)

Hi,

das Thema ist wohl im Hardware-Forum besser platziert, als im Forum für "tutorials.de User-Treffen".


----------



## cmetty (1. Juli 2007)

Sorry !


----------



## MeisterLampion (11. Juli 2007)

Wurden die Treiber aktualisiert?


----------



## cmetty (11. Juli 2007)

hi,

also danke für das interesse , hab das problem selber gelöst.
hab vista neu installiert . jetzt sind die balken weg .

nochmal danke


----------

